# CAF deploys to fight Ebola (Op SIRONA)



## The Bread Guy (28 Nov 2014)

From the Info-machine - highlights mine:


> The Honourable Rona Ambrose, Minister of Health, along with the Honourable Robert Nicholson, Minister of National Defence, and Dr. Gregory Taylor, Canada’s Chief Public Health Officer, today announced further action and support to respond to the Ebola outbreak in West Africa.
> 
> Canada is addressing the need for medical assistance on the ground in West Africa by launching the “Join the Fight Against Ebola” campaign, which will promote the recruitment of Canadian healthcare workers through the Canadian Red Cross. Much needed healthcare workers will help manage existing Ebola Treatment Centres in Sierra Leone, Liberia and Guinea, by providing care for patients and allowing facilities to expand the number of treatment beds available to patients. Recruitment efforts will focus on medical doctors and nurses, psychosocial support workers, water and sanitation engineers, and infection prevention and control workers.
> 
> ...



More on Operation SIRONA:


> .... The Canadian Armed Forces (CAF) mission is called Operation SIRONA, and in augmenting the UK Operation GRITROCK, will focus efforts in Kerry Town, Sierra Leone, treating suspected and confirmed cases of Ebola in local and international healthcare workers.
> 
> Up to 40 Canadian Armed Forces healthcare and support staff will deploy to Sierra Leone in support of the Government of Canada’s whole-of-government response to fighting the Ebola outbreak in West Africa. Canadian military doctors, nurses, medics and support staff will augment the UK military medical personnel operating at the UK's Kerry Town Treatment Unit (KTTU) in Kerry Town, Sierra Leone. Prior to deploying to WA, CAF medical personnel will receive the same training as their UK counterparts at the Army Medical Services Training Centre (AMSTC) in Strensall, UK.
> 
> ...


More on the Brit work/Op GRITROCK in Sierra Leone here and here, and the Kerry Town Treatment Centre here


----------



## medicineman (28 Nov 2014)

How very un-NDHQ'sh to choose an Op name based on common sense...when I was in Eureka, the OP name was OP NEVUS.  A nevus is essentially a skin mole.  I guess the budget cuts included the crack the OPs computer was smoking to come up with its names  :.

MM


----------



## McG (6 Dec 2014)

Is this a DART deployment?


> *Ebola fight sees Canadian Forces medical team deployed to Sierra Leone*
> About 40 military personnel will train in the U.K. before continuing on to Sierra Leone later this month
> CBC News
> 06 Dec 2014
> ...


http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/ebola-fight-sees-canadian-forces-medical-team-deployed-to-sierra-leone-1.2863340


----------



## Gunner98 (7 Dec 2014)

No it is not.  

Operation SIRONA is the military component of the Canadian whole-of-government contribution to fighting the Ebola outbreak in West Africa. Canadian Armed Forces (CAF) personnel will augment efforts undertaken by the United Kingdom to combat the spread of the Ebola virus disease (EVD) in Sierra Leone.

The Department of Foreign Affairs, Trade, and Development (DFATD) is the departmental lead for Canada’s efforts against Ebola.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/operations-abroad/op-sirona.page


----------



## tomahawk6 (7 Dec 2014)

Malaria will be their biggest problem.


----------



## Armymedic (7 Dec 2014)

No, malarone will prevent that. And rainy season starts in June.

Travellers diarrhea and other usual bugs and bites will be thier biggest threat, despite the group being based out of a western resort.


----------



## Gunner98 (7 Dec 2014)

Getting 15 CF nurses to work together under a Brit Commander will be the biggest issue.


----------



## medicineman (7 Dec 2014)

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> Getting 15 CF nurses to work will be the biggest issue.



There, FTFY.   ;D

MM


----------



## Armymedic (7 Dec 2014)

They found 15 nurses fit to deploy was the first miracle.


----------



## icunurse (7 Dec 2014)

As a "soon to be" member of the Canadian Forces, I thought it was all about working together and helping eachother towards the same goals...not about diminishing or generalizing the members of a particular profession...


----------



## mikeninercharlie (7 Dec 2014)

15 nurses? TFE, No canvas to sling, no sand bagging, and working from facility located in a European style resort... The scramble will be generating nurses for Roto 2!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (8 Dec 2014)

icunurse said:
			
		

> As a "soon to be" member of the Canadian Forces, I thought it was all about working together and helping eachother towards the same goals...



It is.............



			
				icunurse said:
			
		

> not about diminishing or generalizing the members of a particular profession...



We slag each other like there's no tomorrow,.......get used to it or find a different avenue of employment.


----------

